# Please delete my name from the forums please



## Galactus (Aug 31, 2008)

Huge mistake sorry guys.


----------



## da_head (Aug 31, 2008)

why? you don't like these forums? have we been scaring u?


----------



## Gore (Aug 31, 2008)

Some mod already said that's a dupe, but I was looking for a way to delete my account a week or two ago too..


----------



## xJonny (Aug 31, 2008)

If someone suddenly becomes a celebrity or something they probably want their account baleted


----------



## JPH (Aug 31, 2008)

The Staff will not remove your account. You can simply just stop posting here...


----------



## da_head (Aug 31, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> The Staff will not remove your account. You can simply just stop posting here...



they're unable to? or not worth the effort?


----------



## Sephi (Aug 31, 2008)

They can, it's rather pointless though


----------



## Costello (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, we have to if we're asked.
But we need to be 100% sure that the person asking is really the account owner, not just someone hijacking a session.
And also we'd like to understand the reasons behind this. It's important to see what we've done to cause the departure of a member, so that we can prevent such a thing from happening again.


----------



## fischju (Aug 31, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Well, we have to if we're asked.
> But we need to be 100% sure that the person asking is really the account owner, not just someone hijacking a session.
> And also we'd like to understand the reasons behind this. It's important to see what we've done to cause the departure of a member, so that we can prevent such a thing from happening again.



Oh, I departed because Spikey is an ass, but you can hardly prevent that. *goes back to never being here again*


----------



## JPH (Aug 31, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Well, we have to if we're asked.
> But we need to be 100% sure that the person asking is really the account owner, not just someone hijacking a session.
> And also we'd like to understand the reasons behind this. It's important to see what we've done to cause the departure of a member, so that we can prevent such a thing from happening again.
> Ace Gunman...Anywho, we don't delete accounts. If they want to leave, sorry to hear it, but their accounts stay active (tell'im that next time).


----------



## xJonny (Aug 31, 2008)

Costello is right.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Costello is always right....after all, he is the Headmaster...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 31, 2008)

PIRATE Headmaster! get it right. maybe he wants to re register with the same email?

you know you can just change your name?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 1, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Well, we have to if we're asked.
> But we need to be 100% sure that the person asking is really the account owner, not just someone hijacking a session.
> And also we'd like to understand the reasons behind this. It's important to see what we've done to cause the departure of a member, so that we can prevent such a thing from happening again.


This would be true but the guy only has 3 posts.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe because of that "Just wanna say *hell* to all" typo accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Jumpan17 (I forgot, the admin who has spongebob as his avatar) told us that Galactus actually has 2 accounts, look for Galactus's introduction topic


----------



## hdofu (Sep 3, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh they definitely can, they just choose not to.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 3, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Well, we have to if we're asked.
> But we need to be 100% sure that the person asking is really the account owner, not just someone hijacking a session.
> And also we'd like to understand the reasons behind this. It's important to see what we've done to cause the departure of a member, so that we can prevent such a thing from happening again.


Whoa whoa whoa, since when? All of the other staff members, myself included, have been enforcing the "we don't delete accounts, but you're free to leave if you wish" policy.


----------



## strata8 (Sep 3, 2008)

That's right. I've never seen an account deleted, just renamed if the user has been inactive long enough...


----------



## Costello (Sep 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since we're hosted in France 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



besides, the only times I was ever asked to delete accounts, I asked the guys why and the usual reply is "I don't want my name to appear". So the solution we found was to just rename the account to something random.
But if the person really wants their account deleted, french laws force us to respect their wish. According to these, anyone is entitled to edit & delete their accounts from any computer database (as long as the database isn't a government service of course).
However it is our role to make 100% sure that the person requesting the deletion is the actual account owner.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, well, good to know.


----------



## Galactus (Aug 31, 2008)

Huge mistake sorry guys.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW, I didn't know that...
Good to know there is actally way to get deleted accaunt, but it's not like I'll ask for that..ever..I like my place here..


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 3, 2008)

like wise.. I love GBATemp


----------



## Galactus (Sep 10, 2008)

Well i guess the not deleting accounts worked in my favor because i would have regretted it.


----------

